Ask HN: Where is the best place to post a new website to get traffic? - skpix
======
mtmail
You can go down the list
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)
Best place is where your target customers hang out, not necessarily websites
that just list new websites.

------
discombobulate
Hacker News.

